# Have anyone ever played the original 1838 campanella?



## Konishi (Oct 5, 2009)

It has been bugging me for a long time. I got the sheet for Liszt's original version of
La Campanella and I found it impossible to play so far. I tried searching if anybody had
any video of this piece being played, but so far I've only seen a Japanese Yamaha keyboard
play it through a computer.


----------

